# #1 All Systems Super Whitening Gel



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with this product? Thoughts and concerns? Thinking of trying it on Sushi's face stains but wanted to see what all of you thought. Thanks!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sorry I cant help.*
*I Just wash Everyday,stainless feeding dishes and distilled water.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

I do that too. The crystal eyes helps but his face has stains that the crystal eyes doesn't seem to clean all the way. Sushi is soooo white that the stains stand out. Just thought I would try something different but want to be sure it is safe.


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Btw - Yogi is ADORABLE! I wish Sushi's face could come that clean - even if only for a moment!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am not familiar with that product but I must say your little one is one cute little Malt.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I've read some reviews and some said it didn't work, some said it burned the skin, and all said they wouldn't use it near the eyes or on the face...*


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

I picked some up at Nationals and I must say I forgot about until your post. I have not used it yet. Let you know after I try it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I use it all the time on the fluffs' faces. IMHO it works a lot better than Spa Lavish (although I still love Spa Lavish). When the faces are really stained, it helps to just leave it in the face and wait until your next washing to wash it out.

I've used this for almost 20 years, although they do keep improving it every once in a while. I love, Love, LOVE this product and highly recommend it for the face.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It's one of those things that works for some and not for others, i've tried and it didn't work for my kids.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I did a search and found the product. There were some good and bad reviews. Don't think I will try this though.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Where can we get some?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Sushi's Mom said:


> Btw - Yogi is ADORABLE! I wish Sushi's face could come that clean - even if only for a moment!


 

*Thank you That's So nice of you. Good Luck*****


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the advise! I ordered it through Amazon along with the Spa Lavish face wash which I can't find on this island anywhere. I am a little concerned with the idea it could burn him. Sushi is only 5.5 months old and the LAST thing I want to do is hurt him or freak him out about washing his face. Maybe I will try the spa lavish first then the #1 Systems.....Thanks again and I will be sure to report back to the class on how it works!


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi I use these products on Tiffany. 

The Paul Mitchell products that I used on her were not bad. I just prefer Chris Christensen. 

I actually just received her new order today. Plus I love the samples. I don't think 2 of the 3 will work with her coat. But I'm excited to try the Magic Foam.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Samples


----------

